# Stainless steel cleaner



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Two items come to mind. NautiKlean(a rag impregnated with cleaner) and Flitz(tube of cleaner) I use the Nauti on silverware and my wife now has confiscated the kit. I cleaned 28 ft aluminum outriggers so they looked new with the Flitz but it took more than a tube to clean them.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Brasso.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

3M makes a good spray. The durable streakless ones seem to have vegetable oil as a conditioner repellent.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

First use Windex to throughly strip anything on the surface [wipe in direction of grain] then use Pledge. very easy, works great and stays nice.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

Just a thought- at work we do a lot of installations of signage, etc. When we put up stainless panels, we don't want finger streaks, etc. leftover on the pieces. We've found that CR Laurence areosol glass cleaner leaves the least amount of streaks when removed than Cinch, Rubbermaid stainless cleaner, 3M stainless cleaner, and some other stainless cleaners. Probably due to the oil base of the cleaners. I don't worry much about the prints at home, so I use the 3M on my stainless grill.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Joe Dirt said:


> Just a thought- at work we do a lot of installations of signage, etc. When we put up stainless panels, we don't want finger streaks, etc. leftover on the pieces. We've found that CR Laurence areosol glass cleaner leaves the least amount of streaks when removed than Cinch, Rubbermaid stainless cleaner, 3M stainless cleaner, and some other stainless cleaners. Probably due to the oil base of the cleaners. I don't worry much about the prints at home, so I use the 3M on my stainless grill.


Right I am looking for something thats good at preventing streaks.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

we have all stainless steel appliances and my wife hates smudges and fingerprints. After experimenting with just about everything she is very happy with Pledge furniture polish (yeah it sounds crazy) our stainless looks like its just off the showroom. Make sure you use a microfiber cloth also.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> we have all stainless steel appliances and my wife hates smudges and fingerprints. After experimenting with just about everything she is very happy with Pledge furniture polish (yeah it sounds crazy) our stainless looks like its just off the showroom. Make sure you use a microfiber cloth also.


Are you talking about this? Different types of stainless steel react differently to chemicals I would think. 

http://www.pledge.com/en-US/Products/Pages/multi-surface-everyday-cleaner.aspx


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no, I mean this


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Use only the best...SheelaShine.

I used to make custom Stainless sheet metal products for McDonald's to Aerospace facilities, Sheela Shine was the only thing we would use because it is the best.

Andy.


----------

